# Croatian (BCS): Sharifian monarchy



## sauge

Dobar dan!

Do you know how "Sharifian monarchy" translates into Croatian? (the text is about Moroccan government)

Thank you!


----------



## sauge

I'll try with "šarifska monarhija", although I can't find out if this is right or wrong.


----------



## Athaulf

sauge said:


> I'll try with "šarifska monarhija", although I can't find out if this is right or wrong.



Yes, that sounds fine.


----------



## sauge

yeah... if you don't take into account that the translator (i.e. me) hasn't the slightest idea what she is talking about... but I'll trust you! Thanks!


----------



## Athaulf

sauge said:


> yeah... if you don't take into account that the translator (i.e. me) hasn't the slightest idea what she is talking about... but I'll trust you! Thanks!



As a translator, you should never let yourself be in such a position, especially now that Google is available:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharif
http://www.answers.com/topic/sharifian-dynasties


----------



## sauge

Thank you!


----------



## iobyo

Š*e*rifska monarhija?


----------



## sauge

Ha, this is a good one! I was looking it up over and over, but I can't find the difference between "šerif" and "šarif". It seems to me that it is actually the same title, but differently pronounced in various countries. So I went for the English variety, to avoid "šerif", which ressembles to American "sherif". Anyway, thank you for your contribution!


----------



## dudasd

There's the word "šerifat", which in wider sense means exactly "rule of sharif(s)", but I don't know if it's useful in the context.


----------



## sauge

thanks!


----------

